

A Conspiracy To Commit Journalism: The DoJ's Dangerous New Argument - mikecane
https://pressfreedomfoundation.org/blog/2013/05/conspiracy-commit-journalism-justice-depts-dangerous-new-argument-threatens-basic

======
mabhatter
the media lost their Forth Estate status when they let Bushies push Dan Rather
and Tom Brokow off the air for reporting stuff the Bush administration had
them sitting on for almost a year. The editors didn't take the fight to the
public then when it really mattered.

The Government bureaucrats know they can make the biggest press agents sell
out... now the asking price just dropped and the government expects more
freebies.

